

Ask HN: Who got into YCReject? - phlux

Did you apply to YCReject?<p>Did you get "in"?<p>What is YC Reject doing?
======
plamb
I don't believe anyone that's applied would know by now if they've made it to
the interview. Here are the dates of notification + interview:

Notification of interviews: Thursday, May 12 Interviews: May 23-26 Final
Selection: May 26

